# cz 2075 subcompact 45 priceing



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

i can get one at a local shop for 499 bnib with 2 mags and a holster

is this a good deal?

P.S. It was a 40 not a 45 sorry


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

is it the rami p? i paid $500 for mine including tax at a gun show cabelas has them for 489 before tax and bg check


----------

